# Attack On Titan: Final Season



## TrishaCat (Dec 5, 2020)

IT STARTS TOMORROW LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





For real though, how often does a manga get finished and adapted into an anime in full? I'm so glad we're finally getting the grand finale. I was initially worried when they said the final season was being done by a different studio, but its MAPPA (Dorohedoro, Terror in Resonance, Sarazanmai, Yuri on Ice, etc) so I'm confident it'll turn out fine. They're a good studio imo.
Are any of y'all going to be watching?
I've kept up with this series since it started airing and its been a blast, if a bit of a rocky road (season 2 wasn't that good imo).


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 6, 2020)

Let's not spoil anything regarding season 4 but it's gonna be real fun to see how people react. All I'm gonna say is "pigs!". Trust me, you'll understand what I mean when it happens.


Spoiler


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 7, 2020)

This is basically a war drama with titans lol
Disappointed to find out that the stuff in the trailer is higher quality than the same scenes in the show itself.  The opening was kinda boring too imo; lots of repetitive explosion animations. But regardless I really enjoyed the first episode! There's so much going on and a lot of really cool concepts, like 



Spoiler



titans as bombers


. It was kinda hilarious seeing 



Spoiler



the Beast Titan be surprised that the navy fired back at him


----------

